# Thoughts on H.Walker



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

Personally, I was not to impressed especially with all the hype. There is no way that he would have beat anyone in the UFC with that performance. After the fight, I looked up Nagy on Wikipedia. WOW! Why is he in Strikeforce?

Anyway, it will be interesting to see what happens next. Walker is an athlete ad he defiantly trains hard. He needs to get back in the gym immediately.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Agreed.

He had no head movement and lacked power behind some of his punches. Also refused to do anything when he had Nagy mounted. 

He's in great condition for his age, but there's no way he beats anyone that's name doesn't begin with Greg and end with Nagy.


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

RaisingCajun said:


> Personally, I was not to impressed especially with all the hype. There is no way that he would have beat anyone in the UFC with that performance. After the fight, I looked up Nagy on Wikipedia. WOW! Why is he in Strikeforce?
> 
> Anyway, it will be interesting to see what happens next. Walker is an athlete ad he defiantly trains hard. He needs to get back in the gym immediately.


Hes a beginner he's not suppoosed to be able to beat anyone in the UFC. I was very impressed with his strength and domination on the ground. He definitely needs work but he's alot better than a beginner should be!


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

Lloyd said:


> Hes a beginner he's not suppoosed to be able to beat anyone in the UFC. I was very impressed with his strength and domination on the ground. He definitely needs work but he's alot better than a beginner should be!


I agree he is a beginner. But isnt Strikeforce supposed to be a major organization? 

Also, when Brock Lesnar entered the UFC, wasn't he a "beginner"? He did lose his first fight in the UFC but he was dominating a former champion in Frank Mir before Mir's superior BJJ skills caught up with a "beginner".


----------



## Floken (Jan 24, 2010)

Boring, sloppy, not much in the way of skill. Why the **** was he on a main Strikeforce card? This isn't a sideshow, it's supposed to be a professional fighting organization.


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

RaisingCajun said:


> I agree he is a beginner. But isnt Strikeforce supposed to be a major organization?
> 
> Also, when Brock Lesnar entered the UFC, wasn't he a "beginner"? He did lose his first fight in the UFC but he was dominating a former champion in Frank Mir before Mir's superior BJJ skills caught up with a "beginner".


I think it was more of a special attraction match because people were interested to see if a 47 year old mega talented athlete had what it took to just compete. People hear that Hershel Walker is fighting and it sells tickets because of the curiosity. I thought he did well and didn't embarrass himself or the sport. The situation with Brock was a little different because he was already a world class wrestler.


----------



## acowyes (Oct 25, 2009)

I think it was acceptable for what it was. Walker wanted to try MMA. He trained hard (apparently), and fought a guy at (apparently) the same skill level as him. He donated his purse to charity, which I also think adds credibility to the fight. 

Maybe they should have marketed it more as a charity thing, but that would have taken away some of Walker's credibility I think he deserved. I don't think Walker will have more than 1 or 2 more fights (if he even fights again), so waiting till he got better wasn't an option. 

I think the question is: did Walker, a famous athlete who is donating his purse to charity, deserve to fight on an MMA card? I think yes.


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

acowyes said:


> I think it was acceptable for what it was. Walker wanted to try MMA. He trained hard (apparently), and fought a guy at (apparently) the same skill level as him. He donated his purse to charity, which I also think adds credibility to the fight.
> 
> Maybe they should have marketed it more as a charity thing, but that would have taken away some of Walker's credibility I think he deserved. I don't think Walker will have more than 1 or 2 more fights (if he even fights again), so waiting till he got better wasn't an option.
> 
> ...


Very good points, i had forgotten he was donating his purse to charity. :thumbsup:

Repped!!!

I would love to see Walker fight Kimbo. I have a feeling were gonna see Walker take on David "Tank" Abbot in his next fight.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

He looked ok against a total can. 

It was his 1st MMA fight though, he'll look better in his next fight I'm sure.


----------



## Magog (Jan 20, 2008)

RaisingCajun said:


> I agree he is a beginner. But isnt Strikeforce supposed to be a major organization?
> 
> Also, when Brock Lesnar entered the UFC, wasn't he a "beginner"? He did lose his first fight in the UFC but he was dominating a former champion in Frank Mir before Mir's superior BJJ skills caught up with a "beginner".


Brock was moved up the food chain faster than he deserved if anything. 

And come on... you and I both know while Strike force has major stars, it has alot of empty room.

It needs a side show attraction to take up air. I enjoyed walkers fight. Not bad for a first go.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

He did well for his age and skillset but his opponent was a nobody and he'd get handled in the UFC. As they said in the lead-up, he is just here to prove someting before his time is up. Personally I don't begrudge him that, not every fighter has to be realistically capable of winning a title soon in order to be worth watching.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

One can tell he's extremely green in all aspects of the sport. If it's a personal goal, great, but there should be a tester before you fight in an MMA organization. Strikeforce evidently wanted to cash in on the publicity. 

With that being said Walker's physique and conditioning was quite impressive at 47. He's not ready for primetime. The fights that SF put on is C class.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

All the anouncers kept saying was 'how great he was doing' and 'how impressed they were'. Nagy shoots in or walks in for a TD and Walker stuffs it, and they are super impressed. I think they were trying to make it excitng, but man, were they ever over exagerating how good Walker was doing. Sideshow for sure. At this point judging by Walkers performance (against possibly the weakest fighter with lack of enthusiasm to fight ive ever seen) he would have been extremely lucky if he was fighting at a local noname tourney. Props to Walker but its getting hard to take SF seriously.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

On another note, if he wants to continue doing this he needs to learn how to cut weight because weighing 214 at HW is going to get him killed.


----------



## daveh98 (May 26, 2007)

People are being too hard on Herschel. I was a big naysayer in that I thought this was a complete joke. Here are my succinct thoughts
1. He donated to charity
2. He, at 47, stepped foot in the cage and won
3. Though not perfect, he was doing things that many amateurs have a very hard time doing:
A. Keeping cool and collected
B. Controlling the entire fight
C. Showing ground transitions that were relatively decent.

He looked much better than Kimbo who is younger and stronger. I would rather watch Walker than Kimbo at this point and give him a fair shot against a fighter like Kimbo. 

Overall I am against attracting the Kimbos and Walker's of the world as evident by my numerous posts as to why it isn't good for the sport, but Walker really did his homework, did what he was expected to do considering it was his first time in the cage. At 47, despite any previous martial arts training, his reflexes and ability to take a punch are pretty shot. He was impressive considering nonetheless....


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

i cant find any fault with herschel walker, hes 47 and wanted to give MMA a chance. he didnt look like a world class fighter, but he did well and won. If there are any fighters from last night i would find problems with it would be his opponent Nagy, that guy just sucks, and Wes Sims, those 2 guys should be embarrassed by their performances last night.


----------



## Floken (Jan 24, 2010)

But I guess you gotta give respect to both Walker and Slice, they're both out there doing something they love, and it's good that they got name value so they're both in the top 2 of the big promotions and drawing huge numbers *Kimbo is, and I don't know right now but I would be shocked if Walker didn't draw a huge crowd of non-MMA fans, and old school football fans.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

:laugh: at some of the comments on here like "he would get thrashed if he went to ufc" or "I wasnt impressed by his performance" how long have y'all been into this sport? did you geniuses think he was a young up and coming mma fighter? :confused05: a man 3 years off 50 decided to moonlight as an mma fighter for a night and thoroughly neutralized what ever threat his opponent possessed, thats all that needs to be said..

To judge him on some other lofty merit is just foolish


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

i was watching half hoping Hershel would snap into one of his more violent personalities. Alot of ppl dont know he has split personalites and stuff, the book he wrote about his mental issues was very interesting. All props to Hershel for chasing his dream, keep getting thrown around by Cain and your grappling is gonna improve very fast.

Cain needs to tell him to stop riding the mount so high and stop trying to pin an arm with your leg, just posture up and throw down!!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Gotta give Walker some love. The man is one of those rare athletes. All that he's accomplished. At 47 no matter how he really performed, it's a great accomplishment to do MMA. His opponent was pretty lousy though. Walker has some potential. Walker's biggest strenghts are his ground control (against a guy that could do a submission old Hersch would have been tapping) & legkicks. Bros- his legkicks were good. Walker has a great camp at AKA. As far as him being a top contender or champion, it's too far of a road...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I wasn't expecting a 'top performance. As has been said, you have to look at Walker for what he is. A first time mixed martial artist pushing 50 years of age. In that respect, he could be considered just as green as his opponent, and so I have to give the man his due. To have that kind of strength and endurance alone at nearly 50 years of age is worth some love. Definite room for improvement, that much I can agree on... but I also think he's capable of it. Hopefully he'll make a mini-career out of this so that we might be able to witness first hand his progression as a fighter.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

I was impressed. The dude is GREEN and isn't developed at all, but his TDD and TDs were good, his ground control was good, he just has no killer instinct or submission offense. If he did, that fight could have been finished 20 different times. His kicks were pretty good, but his stand-up was very stiff. He had no movement, he needs to work on that and he will be OK.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I wasn't expecting a 'top performance. As has been said, you have to look at Walker for what he is. A first time mixed martial artist pushing 50 years of age. In that respect, he could be considered just as green as his opponent, and so I have to give the man his due. To have that kind of strength and endurance alone at nearly 50 years of age is worth some love. Definite room for improvement, that much I can agree on... but I also think he's capable of it. Hopefully he'll make a mini-career out of this so that we might be able to witness first hand his progression as a fighter.


Walker's opponent already had 2 pro fights and probably a handful of amateur bouts as well so technically Walker was more green than his opponent.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

not bad, he did well with those leg kicks. i agree he could have finished the fight earlier.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

I was at the event, and this fight really sucked. I'll give the man credit, as I will give anyone credit who get's in there and is willing to fight. However, it was a terribly boring fight. Walker just didn't know what to do to finish the fight.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

I kinda wanted to see more of his striking as its supposed to be more of his thing. He trew some solid kicks etc, but we really didn'y get to see it too much. 
Overall; positively surprised. I wouldn't mind seeing more of him, Strikeforce has alot of space on their cards and there is a dozen of guys I would bump into undercard to make space for Walker.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

enceledus said:


> I was at the event, and this fight really sucked. I'll give the man credit, as I will give anyone credit who get's in there and is willing to fight. However, it was a terribly boring fight. Walker just didn't know what to do to finish the fight.


This. I'm sure anyone who's trained twice could have finished that fight with all the opportunities given. He needs to get back in the gym and learn what to do when in a dominant position.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm a little disappointed Strikeforce feels they have to resort to this kind of sideshow. They will do exactly the same thing EliteXC did with Kimbo. Feed Walker a couple of guys so bad that even a noob can't lose to them, then when he faces a real fighter, he loses, end of story.

To Walker's credit, he donated his purse, and he was in good shape, far better than the guy he was facing.

Of course the flip side is, it is even more obvious his opponent was brought in for the sole purpose of losing to Walker, he's young, inexperienced, and in lousy shape, as well as being quite a bit smaller, so Walkers win doesn't mean much, if anything.

One more can for Walker to lie on for 3 rounds, then he will have to fight someone who knows what they are doing.


----------



## Mocacho (Jan 2, 2008)

Man that was boring as shit. Respect to the guy for wanting to fight. But Strikeforce has no business putting it on tv. I know he was only put on to bring in viewers but most probably turned it off before the end of the first round.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

jcal said:


> All the anouncers kept saying was 'how great he was doing' and 'how impressed they were'. Nagy shoots in or walks in for a TD and Walker stuffs it, and they are super impressed. I think they were trying to make it excitng, but man, were they ever over exagerating how good Walker was doing. Sideshow for sure. At this point judging by Walkers performance (against possibly the weakest fighter with lack of enthusiasm to fight ive ever seen) he would have been extremely lucky if he was fighting at a local noname tourney. Props to Walker but its getting hard to take SF seriously.


Are you forgetting it's a 47 old man with 0 cage experience?

He was super impressive for what he was, an old athlete proving himself.

About SF putting the fight in the main card and highup, you keep forgetting that this is a pro-sport, and it needs money to stay afloat, Walker is great publicity and atention, it will probably end up netting them money, SF isn't selling out it's just trying to grow.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Chileandude said:


> Are you forgetting it's a 47 old man with 0 cage experience?
> 
> He was super impressive for what he was, an old athlete proving himself.
> 
> About SF putting the fight in the main card and highup, you keep forgetting that this is a pro-sport, and it needs money to stay afloat, Walker is great publicity and atention, it will probably end up netting them money, SF isn't selling out it's just trying to grow.



I agree! And plus if you want to complain about publicity fights, look at UFC and this whole Kimbo bull...

UFC doesn't even need to get there name out and they sell out ASAP lol... Dana's bull about not letting him fight near a octagon unless he beats TUF, or even a single FIGHT...

UFC has the highest Caliber of fighters and there showing KIMBO fight TWICE before any other fighter....

H. Walker would Destroy Kimbo IMO....


And plus i didn't think he did that bad, the guys seems like he as TONS of heart, and if pushed he seems like the type that would do big things....


----------

